# ICD-10 PCS or not???



## cvand1972 (Oct 5, 2011)

I understand that this is to be used for Inpatient Hospital settings only.  Our providers perform services in the hospital.  We are a Cardiology practice and we do Cardioversions, Caths, PCI's, stuff like that in the hospital.  If the patient is an inpatient, do we have to code with the ICD-10 PCS codes or does only the hospital use those codes when they code?  I know nothing about hospital coding.  I just deal with the physician side of it.  Some day I'll learn though.


----------



## mmcinnis (Oct 5, 2011)

ICD-10 PCS is used by Hospital billing only.   Your professional services still need to be coded using CPT codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2011)

only the hospital will use the PCS codes for the inpatient procedures your physician will continue to use the CPT code for the physician claim.


----------

